# Your favourite online digital printer



## sovietpop (Oct 24, 2005)

I was wondering if any of you have goten hard copies of your digital photos and whether you could recommend a printer?  I used Spectra once but the quality of the prints was very poor and I wouldn't bother again. Are there any who have a good reputation?


edit to add: I searched for an old thread, but the only printers I could find mentioned are photobox but no mention of what they are like for quality.


----------



## Chorlton (Oct 24, 2005)

i have only ever used photobox, but i do like them a lot - the fact that they are integrated with picasa is good as well...


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 24, 2005)

I've still not got round to getting any prints done, I keep meaning to, so I'll be interested in peoples recommendations.

any to avoid like the plague?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 24, 2005)

Another vote for photobox. They come up with some lovely 10*8 prints and have helped me out many a time. No problems with the online retail side of things and the turnaround is often less than 24 hours


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 25, 2005)

Tricky Skills to told me about photobox too. But would say the paper the images are printed on is thin, Quick trun round too.  8/10 

Look at frount page of site they do monthy deals of % of price if you type work in. I missed of on that b4.


----------



## Robster970 (Oct 25, 2005)

I've used metro imaging a couple of times. Not the cheapest, paper is good and heavy (Agfa something or another), quick turnaround, no shifts in colour or grain from originals and they even sent me a re-print free of charge when royal mail managed cause an indentation on one I ordered.

http://www.metroimaging.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 25, 2005)

There's a review of online printers here .
i tried using Peak imaging as they got top marks but their ordering sytem refused to work  for me 

So i went with photobox and the results are fine


----------



## FunkyUK (Oct 25, 2005)

photobox


----------



## girasol (Dec 12, 2007)

another vote for Photobox


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 12, 2007)

I've been using Jessops and their online service Snapfish.  Mainly because I have some vouchers for them.  They oversharpen photos, although they deny they do any sharpening at the Strand branch, but I think they do.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 12, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Tricky Skills to told me about photobox too. But would say the paper the images are printed on is thin, Quick turn round too.  8/10
> 
> Look at front page of site they do month deals of % off price



^what he said


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 13, 2007)

Despite their lack of profiles Photobox always get the colour spot on. The thin paper isn't because they are cutting corners - that is just how thin the Fuji Crystal Archive paper is - whether a high end printer uses it or they do. It took me a while to get used to it - especially after I'd gotten some giclee prints done on Hauhenmule previously.

I can really really rate these people for top end professional stuff: http://www.spectrumphoto.co.uk/

Really great to work with, have different 'packages' depending on what level of help you want from them (proofing/trimming etc.). Far more pricey than photobox, but the paper is a touch thicker because it's Kodak Endura and you get ultimate control over it all. I've had a few prints done with them and have been really happy.

For my needs at the moment Photobox is great. My system is calibrated, so what I print looks like I intended on screen. That is the single most important thing you should ensure you understand and have control over before even thinking about a printer. If you don't have a calibrated system and your prints don't look as you expected, it isn't the printer's fault, it's yours.


----------



## girasol (Dec 13, 2007)

I honestly can't tell the difference between an old-school 35mm print from a Photobox one, i.e. the paper seems to be the same thickness, and the quality of the photos will be as good as the images provided (they have an indicator next to each image, so if the resolution is poor it'll tell you so).  

With photos where the resolution is good, the quality of the print will also be good.


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 13, 2007)

Another photobox user here as well. They have been fine so far for me. I even designed and printed some invites for my wedding using them


----------



## big eejit (Dec 13, 2007)

Does anyone use the Photobox professional gallery thing to sell their pics?


----------



## Chorlton (Dec 13, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Does anyone use the Photobox professional gallery thing to sell their pics?




i do.

its ugly as sin - but i have sold photos from a corporate event on there


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 13, 2007)

Anyone use snapmad? 

They do them for 5p when you have more then 200 done.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2007)

After seeing them recommended on another thread I ordered some prints (12" x 8") from Peak Imaging.  Uploaded the photos late on Monday night and got the prints back at 8am on Friday.  The results are pretty impressive too.

Now I just need to brave the crowds at Ikea or somewhere to buy some frames


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 16, 2007)

Global_Stoner said:
			
		

> Anyone use snapmad?
> 
> They do them for 5p when you have more then 200 done.



Thanks for that link - they seem to make square prints and prints with borders a bit easier than photobox. I've been holding off offering 10x10 prints for sale because I haven't bought a paper trimmer yet, because photobox don't offer that size, but snapmad do.

Great stuff


----------



## e19896 (Dec 16, 2007)

Peak imaging are in Sheffield i tend to use for small prints and of course Photo Box for bigger ones and both have been good in my use of them..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 28, 2007)

Update: I got something printed by snapmad. It came this morning. It took a while to get here - maybe understandable because of Christmas postage - plus it comes from Guernsey - I missed that little tidbit of info on the website.

Anyway, the print wasn't in a protective sleeve, just rolled up in a tube. The print side was on the outside - the actual photo was touching the sides of the cardboard tube. Not good practice.

Also, the paper doesn't say fujicolor crystal archive, just says fuji professional - no idea what that is.

Colour rendition was good, but that doesn't mean a whole lot as long as your system is calibrated. 

Overall, not best pleased. I'll be sticking to photobox in the future.


----------



## zenie (Dec 28, 2007)

Have you tried complaining vintage paw?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 6, 2008)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Does anyone use the Photobox professional gallery thing to sell their pics?



Ive spent about 30 mins trying to activate this option on Photobox and i can't find it anywhere. I can find the page telling me how to do it, but can I find a link or button to click? Can I feck. 

Anyone point me in the right direction?!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2008)

zenie said:
			
		

> Have you tried complaining vintage paw?



Actually, no I didn't. I suppose I should really. The protective sleeve was included rolled up with the print, but it was too small. So instead of hunting down a bigger one they just rolled it up and shoved it in with the print! It wasn't even covering any of the picture, which, like I said was rolled so the image was against the cardboard tube.

No harm was done to the print, just didn't strike me as a professional way to go about it.


----------



## kropotkin (May 25, 2008)

BUMP

Photobox can now migrate your flickr photos which is pretty cool


----------



## dlx1 (May 25, 2008)

Fuck Photobox 

Nextday delivery photos turned up 5 days later! 
£6.99 for nextday delivery still haven't refund.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 27, 2008)

I have used photobox too and I think they are pretty good. 

In my opinion Peak Imaging are better though.


----------



## Robster970 (May 27, 2008)

I use Peak Imaging for the gallery prints.

Use photobox for personal stuff.


----------

